# Finished Shadow Box Chest



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

99% finished. I am going to put a coat of wax and buff out to give it a little shine and I'll be done. I used golden danish oil for the finish.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is very sharp, the contrast is nice, and your choice of hardware looks really good. The bowed supports in the lid, are those bent or cut that way? Good work,
-Adam


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words. The worst part about this will be when everyone at work sees it and wants one too..ha. 

The top ribs are cut to give it roundness with notches cut out for the top cross pieces to sit in. The walnut slats sit flush on top of the ribs.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That chest is sweet! Nice job.
Gene


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

You did it good Al!!

I like the contrast. I am waiting for some orders to come in from the one I made. 

I am glad you suggested it when you did!!

Great Job!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Al,
great looking chest. I like the contrast and the hardware also. It reminds me of a pirate's chest, with the curved lid and all. What are you going to put in it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Chest looks great. Nice wood matching.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful chest Al.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. I ended up buying a $50 polisher/buffer from Northern Tool yesterday and put a high speed buff on the chest. I didn't know wood polish could shine like it does. Now I can wax the truck and put a nice finish on my wood projects.....2 uses out of 1 tool.....I wonder if my wife will believe I saved money instead of buying two tools....ha.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice job Al! Looks great!:thumbsup:

I have a 6 inch ryobi buffer I picked up just for paste wax on cast iron tool tops, but use it from time to time to polish finish. Not a bad investment considering every month or so the tops on the table saw, jointer, etc. look like glass for all of about 10 minutes.:laughing:


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job


----------

